# Carry On luggage



## Alex.

I travel often  enough and need a new carry-on I have been looking and reading reviews. I see a few I might like but wanted to find out if any here have any they would recommend. I travel international as well and domestic and most of it is for pleasure. If I need a suit I buy wherever I am visiting. 

One issue I have had which is frustrating is lost luggage, while I always purchase travel insurance  and get reimbursed for a new set of clothing, I like to bring with my carry on to avoid the hassle. I also take my 15.6 inch laptop and a tablet with me in  my carry-on.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Alex.

This is what I currently have and the wheels are falling off. It is termed an inexpensive alternative to other carry-on bags but I am not impressed with the Costco return policy and need to return to the store when the bag needs replacement, it is bulky and heavy compared to others and more than once has been rejected as a carry on international flights and it always a hassle domestically.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Alex. said:


> I travel often  enough and need a new carry-on I have been looking and reading reviews. I see a few I might like but wanted to find out if any here have any they would recommend. I travel international as well and domestic and most of it is for pleasure. If I need a suit I buy wherever I am visiting.
> 
> One issue I have had which is frustrating is lost luggage, while I always purchase travel insurance  and get reimbursed for a new set of clothing, I like to bring with my carry on to avoid the hassle. I also take my 15.6 inch laptop and a tablet with me in  my carry-on.
> 
> Any thoughts?



My Mom recently regaled me with how the airlines always lose one of her bags so I suggested she have 1 bag filled with just socks, and the other everything else. That way then there's at least a 50% chance the one they lose you don't really care about.


----------



## Alex.

Delta4Embassy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I travel often  enough and need a new carry-on I have been looking and reading reviews. I see a few I might like but wanted to find out if any here have any they would recommend. I travel international as well and domestic and most of it is for pleasure. If I need a suit I buy wherever I am visiting.
> 
> One issue I have had which is frustrating is lost luggage, while I always purchase travel insurance  and get reimbursed for a new set of clothing, I like to bring with my carry on to avoid the hassle. I also take my 15.6 inch laptop and a tablet with me in  my carry-on.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom recently regaled me with how the airlines always lose one of her bags so I suggested she have 1 bag filled with just socks, and the other everything else. That way then there's at least a 50% chance the one they lose you don't really care about.
Click to expand...

That is an excellent suggestion. I have done the same and it relieves the stress of travel. Every once in a while I gave a new set of dudes on the airline's dime!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Alex. said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I travel often  enough and need a new carry-on I have been looking and reading reviews. I see a few I might like but wanted to find out if any here have any they would recommend. I travel international as well and domestic and most of it is for pleasure. If I need a suit I buy wherever I am visiting.
> 
> One issue I have had which is frustrating is lost luggage, while I always purchase travel insurance  and get reimbursed for a new set of clothing, I like to bring with my carry on to avoid the hassle. I also take my 15.6 inch laptop and a tablet with me in  my carry-on.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom recently regaled me with how the airlines always lose one of her bags so I suggested she have 1 bag filled with just socks, and the other everything else. That way then there's at least a 50% chance the one they lose you don't really care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an excellent suggestion. I have done the same and it relieves the stress of travel. Every once in a while I gave a new set of dudes on the airline's dime!
Click to expand...



Comes from being a certfied SCUBA diver. Always swim with a buddy. That way there's a 50% chance the shark'll eat them.


----------



## williepete

I lived on the road for over 30 years and have a few thoughts abut luggage.

Google 'professional aircrew luggage' and view the results. Read comments from pilots and flight attendants. The young pilots and flight attendants have to be frugal with their limited funds and choose the best they can afford. The senior pilots can buy the best.

I'm a Luggage Works fan. They have a .com web site. Their current Stealth series is very popular among the flying crowd. Ugly but built like a tank. Good warranty, repair and overall customer support. It will be the last luggage you buy. Workers at the airport and the airlines will assume you're aircrew and may treat you like you're part of the team.

Aircrew strictly buy carry on luggage. Their ever changing schedule won't allow them to check luggage and risk the possibility of loosing everything on day one of a 5-day trip. They don't have the time to wait at baggage claim either. You learn to pack efficiently. If you're going to check in luggage, you'll run the risk off loss. In that case, I'd go the cheap route and get a new rig every year.

Feel free to PM me with any other questions. I retired two years ago but as my wife will tell you, I still can't resist a trip to the Container Store to check out all the new travel gadgets.

Cheers


----------



## Alex.

williepete said:


> I lived on the road for over 30 years and have a few thoughts abut luggage.
> 
> Google 'professional aircrew luggage' and view the results. Read comments from pilots and flight attendants. The young pilots and flight attendants have to be frugal with their limited funds and choose the best they can afford. The senior pilots can buy the best.
> 
> I'm a Luggage Works fan. They have a .com web site. Their current Stealth series is very popular among the flying crowd. Ugly but built like a tank. Good warranty, repair and overall customer support. It will be the last luggage you buy. Workers at the airport and the airlines will assume you're aircrew and may treat you like you're part of the team.
> 
> Aircrew strictly buy carry on luggage. Their ever changing schedule won't allow them to check luggage and risk the possibility of loosing everything on day one of a 5-day trip. They don't have the time to wait at baggage claim either. You learn to pack efficiently. If you're going to check in luggage, you'll run the risk off loss. In that case, I'd go the cheap route and get a new rig every year.
> 
> Feel free to PM me with any other questions. I retired two years ago but as my wife will tell you, I still can't resist a trip to the Container Store to check out all the new travel gadgets.
> 
> Cheers


I like Luggageworks it is a monster maybe too much bag maybe not.


----------



## williepete

Luggage Works are monster bags but fit in the overhead bin with room to spare.

Don't know how many times I slammed that heavy bastard on my toes getting out of the hotel van after a long day. I'm gun shy of it now. The bottom frame is like a guillotine. It'll train you!

Here's another idea I learned from a Southwest flight attendant: If you're a COSTCO member, they replace faulty items within a year of purchase. (Or used to when I heard this story). He'd buy a COSTCO roll aboard and given the beating aircrew put luggage through, he never had a problem swapping it out. He told me he went several years swapping out roll aboard COSTCO carry on bags every year.


----------



## Alex.

I am thinking about this one:

* Platinum® Magna™ 2 *
*22” Expandable Rollaboard® Suiter*
ID: 4091522

*Dimensions:*
L9" x W14" x H22"

*Weight:*
7.7lbs

• High performance sealed ball-bearing inline skate wheels.
• Crash-guard wheel housings, skid guards and molded corner guards provide protection over the long haul.
• Patented PowerScope aluminum extension handle minimizes wobble and has three stops at 38”, 40” and 42.5”
• High density ballistic nylon fabric with DuraGuard® coating.
• Tapered expansion capability of up to 2” on select models.
• Leather top and side carry handles along with bottom handle cup provide comfortable carrying options.
• SUPRA™ Zipper heads have been engineered to resist damage from daily use and abuse.
• Deluxe tie down system with built in accessory pockets and Duraflex® anti-break buckles designed to reduce breakage.
• Worry Free Warranty.

I would get in black


----------



## Alex.

me and my new carry on


----------



## Alex.

I decided on this one:

*Tumi Luggage Arrive Heathrow Continental Carry-On*


----------

